# SLO Super Bowl Herf - Prizes



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, there is a Super Bowl party put on by my local cigar store, The Sanctuary in San Luis Obispo, California, with some great stuff to win:

First, up for auction is is a *box of Cubans rolled in 1955*. No name to the cigars, but Doug Shaw, the owner of The Sanctuary, swears he knows this old Cuban guy who rolled the cigars in 1955, and the cigars will be available to inspect beforehand. I believe you have to be present to bid at this auction. But give Doug a call at 805-543-1958 to ask him about it.

Also being raffled is a Padron Millenium Humidor that contains *100 individually numbered Padron 1964 Series *cigars http://padron.com/cigar_millennium.phpThese things typically go for about $7,000. But each raffle ticket is only $100. Doug is hoping to sell at least 100 tickets. The proceeds will go to pay for medical bills for his friend Tim's (helps run The Sanctuary) heart surgery last year. You can buy the raffle tickets and not be at the event and still win, so it's something for you far away folks to consider.

If you do want to herf with some of us at a small event, watch the game, eat, etc. the cost of that is only $35. Give Doug a call. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

